# Do Something Nice



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been deeply touched lately by a few very nice personal gestures from some people here on the forum (and you know who you are...LOL) These are not the huge things like taking up funds for sick dogs, or rescue, or even the emotional support we have come to depend on. But nice generous thoughts that made me smile and feel really good that someone thought of me. So I have taken it upon myself to "pay it forward" when the opportunity presents itself this holiday season-- and it is for that, not the initial gesture (although those were nice too) that I thank these forum members for. It is so easy to get wrapped up in your own life and your own little dilemma's that it feels really good to just be nice to someone.... a friend, a colleague, a total stranger. I highly recommend it.

:hug::violin::cheer2::laugh::tea::amen:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're a sweetie Missy! And I agree with you, seems like you feel best after helping others even if it's a small thing. Lately I try to write thank-you notes to people as I feel like it's something that's been lost in our cyber-society. My children write them and usually people are surprised when they receive them. 
Great idea during this holiday season when many people are suffering.:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a great thread Missy! I too am touched by so many people in good ways!! My favorite way to "pay it forward" is to call supervisors of people I work with who make my job easier, are pleasant and helpful. The calls are always so appreciated by the supervisor and employee and simply makes them feel good about doing a good job. 

I am a true believer in the "pay it forward" process !!
I am glad people touched you in such a way Missy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We live as much as possible by this philosophy. My husband is known to stop and help EVERYONE and ANYONE along the side of the road.He refuses reward or pay and always just tells them "heck,no-just pay it forward" "stop and help the next person". I'm not sure how many actually do,but I'd like to think that it helps change the world one person at a time,by being a little kinder and friendlier.Wouldn't it be nice if all people did nice gestures for others? 

We found a purse left by a lady outside in a cart at a Walmart and I had to look in it to find her name. In it was over 400.00 and we turned it into a policeman completely in tact and later called the woman to make sure she had gotten it back. She seemed a little put out by our call,but did Thank us eventually. Some people are just so out for themselves and kinda hardened to todays world that they can't believe it when a person does something nice for them for free. It's actually kinda sad when you think about it.

I try to do a few nice things everyday for whoever I can...somedays I'm not in the mood,but I'm actually really a very generous person,giving alot but not so practiced in receiving...that's probably why I'm broke!ound: I give it away!ound:

Anyway---I love that you appreciate the little gestures and kind words...that is one of the reasons I like this forum. There are many kind people here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie said:


> We found a purse left by a lady outside in a cart at a Walmart and I had to look in it to find her name. In it was over 400.00 and we turned it into a policeman completely in tact and later called the woman to make sure she had gotten it back. She seemed a little put out by our call,but did Thank us eventually. Some people are just so out for themselves and kinda hardened to todays world that they can't believe it when a person does something nice for them for free. It's actually kinda sad when you think about it.


Something similar to this happened to me when I was around 14 or so. I saw a guy drop his wallet and picked it up and started yelling after him. When I gave him the wallet he looked in it and actually counted his money in front of me! He didn't even thank me. Ugh. Some people are just so rude!

Anyway, I do think it's important to do nice things for people and I always try to live by this myself.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,isn't it unbelievable Lina? People are so suspicious of even a kind deed anymore--it is really sad--but then again---sometimes I feel that way too,you know?

Lacy lost her billfold on a big greyhound bus from a girl scout trip. We had no idea where she had lost it,but we tried and tried to track it down without any luck. Days went by,when a package arrived. It was her billfold-fully in tact with ALL her money in it.We were worried because of her ID and stuff. It turns out a boy scout troop had the greyhound after the GS. did and a boyscout found her billfold and sent it to her! We sent him a reward,which he promptly returned because he was "doing the right thing". Wierd,but true----but it does go to show that some people really are honest with good hearts and there are at least a few people teaching their kids to do the right thing. As much as society is "all about me,and stomp on the little guy mentality" there really are some super wonderful people in the world. I think I found a group of them here:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a nice thread! I like the saying by Gandhi, "Be the change, you wish to see in the world" and I try to live by it. 

Carolina and Julie, I can relate to the rude behavior and lack of courteous behavior. I have had my share of such incidents too. But I feel that I am never shocked by rudeness more so than duplicitous behavior. It very much shatters the trust and can make one cynical and suspicious of even good motives and intentions. One has to be careful not to fall into that trap and view the world with jaudiced eyes. 


There is a wonderful story that I carry in my heart. A monk was sitting on the bank of a river. He saw a scorpion fall into the river, the monk scooped the scorpion and put him back on the dry ground, and the scorpion stung him. The scorpion again fell into the water, the monk saved him, the scorpion again stung him. This went on for 4-5 times. A farmer was observing this and finally asked the monk why he was saving the scorpion and not killing him. The monk replied, it is the scorpions nature to sting and it is my nature to feel compassion and practice non-violence. If the scropion cannot give up his nature, how can I?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was just getting my composure back after reading the "Coopers Home!" thread and now you have me all choked up again Poornima, that's a beautiful story!

I know sometimes it's hard, but I really try to give people the benefit of the doubt, to look for the positive, and not put my expectations on others. "Paying it forward" is a wonderful gift you can give yourself, because it really does feel better to give.

If you haven't seen the movie by the same name, "Pay it Forward", it's excellent.

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I challenged a group I'm with to pay forward. It made me really pay attention to the way I act with people and there have been some neat things that have come from it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Terrific thread Missy. We too try to live our lives with the Pay it Forward motto. When someone truly needs our help, we are there for them 100%. I will admit that DH is better at it than me. I tease that he would give away our house if someone really needed it.  He has never actually sold a car we were ready to replace. They have all been given to people who need them as has furniture we replace. Even an RV we restored a few years ago went for $1500 to someone who really needed it instead of a co-worker who wanted it for $8K just for fun. We helped a friend rebuild her small business after a flood and it was so satisfying to see it come back together for her. 
I think people get so wrapped up in self they forget that others even exist. When we were in Chicago years ago DH was determined to make someone walking by on the street smile at him so he greeted those who passed with a smile and a hello. We got the strangest looks. My sister and aunt said that in the city people just don't do that. They walk with heads down or eyes straight ahead and never speak. Sad! Kindness is becoming a rare commodity these days.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, good thread. It really does feel so much better to give than to receive! I only wish everyone could have the joy of seeing that. 
Pay it forward, I like that saying!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Kindness is becoming a rare commodity these days.


Sometimes it is. It starts with us though. Since I challenged a group I'm with to pay forward, it's really made me pay attn to how I am with others.
My husband met me at a place in town and when we came out, he had his car behind mine. There was a couple with the woman in a wheelchair and you could tell they were soooooooooo cold and had little. I stopped next to them and rolled the window down (and got a blast of cold air so imagine how they felt!) and the man asked me if I could give him a ride to the other side of town. That would have meant my DH following me over there and I was really low on gas. I thought quickly and asked the guy to hang on a second and let me see if I could get some cash for a taxi for them. He probably thought I was brusing him off but I was calling my husband who was right behind me. Hubby said he had cash, I asked him to give it to the couple next to me, he said sure, no questions asked and I told the couple that the car behind me was going to give them the money they needed for a taxi and for them to go inside and wait for it. I called the taxi for them and hubby gave them the money. I don't have a clue who they are but I bet they remember it and hopefully they'll also pay forward.
It's so easy to put a smile on a child's face. Carry quarters and if a child is looking at one of those machines that gives out goodies or they try to get a toy with the arm in the machine, put a quarter in it for them and let them have some fun. Starting young will hopefully keep them on the right track. 
Who knows maybe I'm a dreamer but I feel we can make a difference


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

We can make a difference.... even if we touch just one person...make one person have a better day because of something nice we have done or said. 
I want to share a story of mine from last Christmas. Sorry if it gets too long.
My sister visits me every year at Thanksgiving and then we go shopping on Black Friday. She was looking for a Wii for her son and as you all probably know, last year Wii's were hard to come by, especially as it got closer to Christmas. On Black Friday, we were at the Toys-R-Us store and my sister overheard the manager say they were getting a shipment of 30 Wii's in that night. My Sister managed to talk me into camping out at the store from midnight that night until they opened at 8:00 Saturday morning. It was FREEZING out...to the point where we put gloves on our feet just to keep them warm. As the night went on, the line grew bigger and bigger. I would say there were about 125 people in line...and only 30 Wii's. Most of the people in line were saying how they wanted one to sell on E-Bay for a profit. About 5:30 in the morning, this woman arrived with three kids in tow. As she was walking to the end of the line, she looked at me and asked how long I had been there. I told her since midnight. She said she wanted to be there earlier but because of the kids, she just couldn't bear to bring them out in the cold all night and she had no one to watch them. Around 7:00 the manager came out and handed out vouchers to the first 30 people in line and thanked everyone for standing in the freezing cold. He gave out the vouchers so those that weren't getting a Wii could go home...get out of the cold. Those with a voucher were told to come back at 8:00 to get their Wii's. My sister and I were number 3 & 4 in line. I didn't need a Wii but I took a voucher anyway. Yep.....as people started heading back to their cars, I approached the woman with the three kids and handed her the voucher for a Wii. She cried. She explained how that was the only thing her kids wanted for Christmas and how bad she felt bringing them out in the cold but she had no choice. We hugged, we cried, wished each other a Merry Christmas and both went to our cars. A few moments later, the woman knocked on my car window and asked if she could take us to breakfast. We declined. She was still crying...tears of joy, I'm sure. The feeling this small gesture gave me is something I will never forget. This was my best Christmas ever !!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It's great how the small things can make you smile, isn't it? A couple of weeks ago, I was driving into New Orleans for the Monday night Saints game. I was in line at the toll bridge, and there was a car stopped in the lane next to me trying to get into my lane because the lane he was in was only for cars with toll tags. I let him in, but muttered some comment under my breath about him being stupid and not reading the signs posted for at least a quarter of a mile saying specifically which lanes were toll tag lanes. Anyway, when he drove up to pay the toll, he paid mine too. First of all, I felt like a jerk for being annoyed and thinking he was an idiot. That little gesture of his made my day, and it was certainly very unexpected.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great thread. I think it is important to think of this during this holiday season. Especially because some people act crazy when it comes to holiday shopping.

Monday. I was shopping at Pennies and saw a older woman struggling pulling her bags on the floor trying to get to her car. I politely helped her take her packages to her car. Her smile said it all.

I did give her a little advice though. LOL. That is the crazy person in me. I treated her like she was my Mom. I explained to her that she has to be more careful and pay attention to her surroundings. Some not so nice person could take your bags and run. I guess that was the mother instinct in me.
LOL

She just smiled at me like my mother would have and thanked me for my help.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ritaound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I found a guys wallet on Christmas Eve in an airport. I tracked him down all over the airport and when I finally handed it to him, he took it and just walked away. There was over $700 in it. He seemed so ungrateful I should have just kept it. I never would have done that, of course. I couldn't live with myself, but he just ticked me off.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kim - that happened to me once too. A guy totally cut me off and then paid my toll. It was on the Golden Gate Bridge and the toll was $5.00 at the time.


----------

